# Cons of hedgehog owning? Please help!



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Ok. So ever since I got Poppy all my friends, and family, and my friends families, and so on have talked about getting a hedgehog too. They say how cute Poppy is and that they want one. Well, I'm struggling on telling them that hedgehogs aren't for everyone. For example, my coworkers daughter is only seven. She is very irresponsible and reckless! She insists on having a hedgie of her own. For the sake of the hedgehog, I know this will not end well and is not a good idea. I believe the cute newness will wear off after a couple weeks of poop cleaning! My coworker believes it's like owning a hamster and she doesn't care whether her daughter has one or not. How can I convince her not to get one for her daughter? I really don't want a hedgie to be placed in her hands!  What are some major cons you believe will change this little girl's mind? (I have already offered for her to come over and play with Poppy but she still wants her own). Help please!


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Maybe tell her daughter about the fact that some hedgies shoot spines and need lots of attention


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

hedgiequeen said:


> Maybe tell her daughter about the fact that some hedgies shoot spines and need lots of attention


Hedgies do not shoot their spines.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Some con is that hedgies can get sick very easily and that can bring them down real quick and that it can become really costly.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Some types do shoot spines


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

I was talking to someone from healsville zoo


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

hedgiequeen said:


> Maybe tell her daughter about the fact that some hedgies shoot spines and need lots of attention


Do you know anything about hedgehogs?


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

I got most of my info from someone at a zoo that was a hedgehog specialist sorry that he provided me with the wrong information


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I would tell her that they are awake at night so her daughter wouldn't be able to play with it every day. That if the wheel is not cleaned daily and the cage often the house will stink and that they are prone to cancer and it's very expensive.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> I would tell her that they are awake at night so her daughter wouldn't be able to play with it every day. That if the wheel is not cleaned daily and the cage often the house will stink and that they are prone to cancer and it's very expensive.


 this is a good point that the hedgie will be asleep and will be grumpy if she wakes it


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

hedgiequeen said:


> I got most of my info from someone at a zoo that was a hedgehog specialist sorry that he provided me with the wrong information


I'm not sure what kind of "specialist" you encountered but a quick google search will tell you hedgehogs don't shoot their spikes or spines, they actually don't have quills but people call them that and porcupines (actually not related to hedgehogs) against common believe, don't washout their quills, they are actually barbed on the tip and can get stuck in a predator and dislidge from the porcupine.


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok thanks for the info


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## hedgiequeen (Jan 28, 2017)

Thats ok


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs do NOT shoot spines. Please be careful of posting incorrect information.


----------



## Hammy (May 3, 2015)

To add on to what Artemis-Ichiro said, you could also let your coworker know that although hedgehogs _don't_ shoot their spines, the spines are definitely very sharp and do hurt to some extent when they hiss or pop at you. I had an angry heavier hog break my skin with his quills a couple times, and boy, did that sting.

One needs a decent amount of patience, confidence, slight pain tolerance, and lack of fear in order to best the hedgehog's _"I can scare you away with my amazing defence"_ attitude. On top of that, hedgehogs are usually not friendly at first, and even if they are, they need to be handled *every day* for at least half an hour to possibly keep that personality.

They require a much larger cage and complex set up (temperature and light maintenance) than a hamster. They're also more high maintenance compared to a hamster in general, as hedgehogs need to be moisturized, they need baths, a properly balanced diet, and nail trimming amongst other things.


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

If none of this sways your friends, inform them that if you don't pay attention to the hedgehog it will probably make a run for it and lodge itself somewhere silly in their home and cause a big scene for as long as it takes to get the poor thing out.

People hate hassle more than anything, imo, I'd lead with how big a hassle it would be if a neglected hog decides to "YOLO" and wedge itself in front of the motion sensor of their garage door so that it opens 600 times a day. 

Anything to stop an irresponsible person from owning a pet to be honest.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Great ideas everyone! Hopefully I can change her mind!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a 7 year old. He's been around hedgehogs his whole life. He still doesn't get to handle them the way adults do. He's only permitted to feed and have them hang out on his lap or in a bonding bag, if I'm playing helicopter mom. Like everything else, with a young child it's twice the work.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

My friend's two daughters (ages 8 and 10) were begging for a hedgehog. After my friend met my hedgehog in person, he was shocked at how sharp her quills are, and after being informed of how much care they need (cage space, temperature monitoring, light schedule, nocturnal) he firmly told the girls a hedgehog is not the pet for them.

The biggest thing I would say to sway someone irresponsible from getting a hedgehog is that they are not social animals. They aren't like dogs and don't seek out, or enjoy (for the most part) interaction. Also I'd bring up the amount of care and expense that goes into caring for them. Unfortunately, some people will do what they want no matter what.


----------



## Heggielover (Jan 2, 2017)

They are only awake at night so she won't be able to play with it, they take at least an hour a day to care for and bond with them, because they are exotic the vet bills are very expensive, they will poke her hands when she tries to hold it, cost about $300 just for the hedgehog not including all its other habitat requirements... I hope this helps.. I wouldn't want a hedgehog in a bad home


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

If you really want to gross them out you could go on about how they run in their poop literally every night and their feet get so coated in it that you have to wash it off sometimes multiple times a week. You could also talk about how they (can) carry salmonella and hands need to be washed before and after handling to prevent getting it from them. Anyone with a young child knows that hand washing skills are generally not so great and this might freak them out a little. It sounds brutally honest, but it's better than having one more hedgie being rehomed on Craigslist or kijiji.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Great advice! I haven't heard anymore from the mom about a hedgehog but if she brings it up again I will be sure to point these out!


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Well, I am very sad and fustrated to say that the 7 year old got a hedgehog. It is 2 years old, from a pet store, and she claims that it is mean. She says she is kind of scared to touch it. I have not seen any pictures so I do not know it's condition or gender. She insists it is a girl and told me she named it Poppy! First of all, now what? And second, I don't know why I am VERY bothered that she took my Poppy's name! 

Any advice? I don't have the room nor do I think she would let me or else I would care for it myself! It makes me so sad. (And mad because I put a lot of thought and love into Poppy's name!)


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Do you think maybe you can get constant updates about the hedgehog through your co-worker? Maybe link your co-worker to the hedgehog care guide pdf so they can thoroughly read and try to help their kid out in raising the hedgehog? This is kind of tricky because it's someone else's kid there really isn't much I can think of.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

It is a very tough situation. I did get to meet the hedgehog yesterday and I am very upset with how she looks. Tiny hamster cage, silent spinner wheel, VERY obese, fed Purina dog food and (about 20 dried mealworms daily!!), very clearly has mites, kept on wood shavings (not sure if they are kiln dried), no heat or light system, and the only hide out provided is a tupper ware full of cotton balls!!! The mother has refused all advice I have given. At this point, I am surprised this hedgehog is still alive!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That poor baby.  I'm so sorry you're having to see this & that you're getting so firmly ignored. That's ridiculously frustrating!! Kudos to you for trying so hard to reach these people and help the hedgehog...I wish I could help.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for your concern. There's nothing that could help at this point...


----------



## Reggiesmama (Feb 25, 2017)

Does the girl like the hedgehog still? Does she even still want it? If not, maybe you could convince the mother to let you take it (of course only if you think you could take on another hedgie). I'm so sorry for you and the poor hedgehog. It makes me so frustrated just to read this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

She still wants it. She just won't care for it. I believe she thinks it's like a fish or something where you just give them food and you're good. I really wish I could take her but I sadly don't have enough room unless I kept her cage right next to my Poppy's. This wouldn't be a good idea though considering her mites.


----------



## Reggiesmama (Feb 25, 2017)

Poppy_the_hedgie said:


> She still wants it. She just won't care for it. I believe she thinks it's like a fish or something where you just give them food and you're good. I really wish I could take her but I sadly don't have enough room unless I kept her cage right next to my Poppy's. This wouldn't be a good idea though considering her mites.


Im sorry then. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heggielover (Jan 2, 2017)

This makes me very sad and frustrated. This may sound a little harsh but I wish there was a way you could report this. It's not fair to the little hedgehog to be treated this way. Anybody know of a way that hedgehog can be taken away from that family? It kills me to hear of animals suffering.


----------

